# Nc Pay Attention



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Do you watch what the state lesislators is doing? It is in our own interest to make time to find out, contact your reps. There are several bills being introduced and you need to look them up and tell your elected officals what you want them to do. We can talk all we want but talk is cheap action gets things done.


----------

